# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Prof. ilber Ortaylı:

## maturidi

Prof. İlber Ortaylı: TüRKİYE'NİN GELECEĞİ AVRUPA'YA BAĞLANMAMALI

"
Ceviz Kabuğuğna konuk olan ünlü tarihçi Prof. İlber Ortaylı, Türkiyeğnin geleceğini büyük bir umutla Avrupağya bağlamasının çok yanlış olduğunu söyledi. Hulki Cevizoğluğnun sorularını cevaplayan Prof. Ortaylı, ğ20 yıl sonra ABğnin ekonomik durumunun ne olacağı, nasıl olacağı belli değilğ diye konuştu.

CEVİZ KABUĞUğNUN BU HAFTAKİ KONUĞU PROF. ORTAYLI İDİ

ABğye yeni girenler büyük pişmanlık yaşıyor

Prof. Ortaylı: Fransızların bir sözü var. üok ses çıkaranlara bidon derler. AB konusundaki sözlerin çoğu bidon konuşmalardır

Usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğluğnun hazırlayıp sunduğu Ceviz Kabuğu programında bu hafta ğTürkiyeğnin bugünkü çalkantılı yıllarının sırrı, Osmanlığnın 19. Yüzyıldaki çalkantılı yıllarında mı gizliğ sorusu tartışıldı. Yaklaşık 4 saat süren programın stüdyo konuğu Galatasaray üniversitesi öğretim üyesi ve Topkapı Sarayı Müzesi Müdürü Prof. İlber Ortaylı idi. Ortaylı, Türk modernleşme tarihinin nihai hedefi olarak gösterilen AB sürecinin toplumda yanlış anlaşıldığını söyledi. ğBiz Türkler, AB ülkelerini ve üniversitelerini hep farklı değerlendiririz. Hep efsanelerle anarız. Ancak oradaki ülkelere gidildiğinde ciddi bir hayal kırıklığı yaşanıyorğ diyen Prof. Ortaylı şunları söyledi:

Avrupa yanlış anlatılıyor

ğüünkü farklı bir tabloyla karşı karşıya kalınıyor orda yaşayan insanların her Allahğın günü Mozart dinleyen, herkesin aşırı kültürlü olduğu bir toplumsal yapı var olduğu sanılıyor. üünkü bu yönden insanlarımız dolduruluyor. AB istatistiklerine bakılmıyor. Meyhane kültürüyle, beyinlerini konuşturmadan işkembeden AB ülkeleri değerlendiriliyor... Fransızların bir sözü var. üok ses çıkaranlara bidon derler. AB konusundaki sözlerin çoğu boştur, bidon konuşmalardır. Ortaylı, Türk insanının, Avrupa Birliğiğne girildiği andan itibaren bütün sorunlarından kurtulacağı şeklinde yanlış bir bakış açısına yönlendirildiğine de işaret etti. Ortaylı, ABğye yeni giren birçok ülkenin büyük pişmanlık içinde olduğunu belirtti.

Cevizoğlu: Türkiyeğnin AB sürecindeki kazanımlar ve kayıpları nelerdir?

O kadar ileri değiller

Ortaylı: Avrupağya çok büyük umutlarla bakılıyor. Ancak ortada o kadar ileri bir Avrupa yok. 20 yıl sonra ABğnin ekonomik durumunun ne olacağı nasıl olacağı belli değil. Yunanistan ABğye girdiği zaman destek verildi. Ancak Türkiye için yardımdan söz edilmiyor ve adamlar vermeyeceklerini belirti. Diyorlar ki bir takım avantajlar var. Ancak adamlar en baştan kestirip atıyorlar. Serbest dolaşım hakkı olmayacak. Bakın dünyanın en kıymetli şeyi nüfustur. Ve en önemlisi de genç nüfustur. Bütün ülkeler nüfusunu genç tutmaya çalışıyorlar... Bizim girmeyi düşündüğümüz AB topluluğu yaşlı nüfusa sahip bir topluluk. ABğye girmeye çalışırken bu noktaya dikkat edilmeli, ince hesaplar yapılmalıdır... Daha iyi düşünmek lazım. Israrcı olunmaması lazım... İktisadi durumu ve nüfus yapısı iyi irdelenmeli.

Bu bir budalalıktır

Prof. Ortaylı, bir başka tehlikeye de işaret etti. ünlü tarihçi, ABğnin Türkiyeğnin ismini bile değiştirme düşüncesi içinde olduğunu savundu ve ekledi ve ğBu bir budalalıktırğ dedi. Ortaylı, ğTürkiyeli diye adını bile değiştirmek istiyor... Budalalık bu. Eğitim sistemine, üniversitelerine karışacak adam. Avrupa üniversiteleri çöküntü içinde; bütün eksiklerine rağmen Türk üniversiteleri bir çok Avrupa üniversitesinden iyi durumda. Bir çok insan ABğyi kurtuluş olarak görüyor ancak kendi işimize bakmalıyızğ ifadelerini kullandı.

Cevizoğlu: AB diplomatları size bunları vermeyeceklerini açık açık söylüyor. Ancak bizim politikacılar anlamamakta ısrar ediyorlar; bizim politikacıların derdi ne?

İşine gelirse girersin

Ortaylı: AB temsilcileri bir kere diplomat değiller. Bunlar AB bürolarının memurları. Hatta bazıları dangalakça konuşuyor. Yanlış anlıyor, yanlış anlatıyor olayları. AB denilen oluşumun ABD kadar güçlü olmadığı bilinmelidir. Olaylara Enver Paşa mantığıyla bakılmamalı. ğDışarıda kalırsak yok oluruzğ; böyle bir şey olamaz. İşine gelirse girersin gelmezse de girmezsin.

Cevizoğlu: ğGünümüz Türkiyeğsinin yaşadığı sıkıntıların kökeni Osmanlı imparatorluğuna mı dayanıyor?ğ

Ortaylı: Başta gümrük birliği anlaşması olmak üzere Türkiyeğnin imza koyduğu birçok anlaşma, Osmanlı döneminde yapılan anlaşmaların şartlarından bile daha ağır. Evet savaşan bir milletiz. İstenilmediğimiz bir kıtaya yerleşiyoruz. Adamlar bizi değiştirmeye karar verdi. Değişime zorladı. Bugünkü Türkiyeğye benzeyen bir tablo vardı. Ki açıkçası Tanzimat kadroları bugünkü kadrolardan çok daha yetenekli kişilerdi.

AVRUPA BİRLİĞİğNE üYELİK HALKA SORULMALI

Programda düzenlenen ğBugünkü şartlarda Türkiye ABğye girsin miğ anketine katılan 4 bin civarındaki izleyicinin yüzde 97ğsinin ğhayırğ yanıtını vermesi üzerine bir değerlendirme yapan Cevizoğlu, ğüeşitli konferanslara gidiyoruz. Oralarda da bu anketi sık sık yapıyoruz. Ortaya hep aynı sonuç çıkıyor. Yüzde 98 ile yüzde 100 arasında hayır çıkıyor. Türk insanının görüşüne başvurulduğu zaman ABğye bu şekilde girmek istemediğini ortaya koyuyor. Ama, politikacılar Türk halkına sormadan karar veriyorlarğ dedi.

Orhan Pamukğa: Tarihi roman yazan cahil olmamalı

ünlü tarihçi Prof. İlber Ortaylı, Hulki Cevizoğluğnun, Türkiyeğnin Atatürkğün mirasına sahip çıkıp çıkmadığına ilişkin sorusuna da, ğhayırğ karşılığını verdi. Ortaylı, ğTarihi yorumlayan adamlar lazım. Türkiye tarihini yorumlayan 1930ğlardaki tarih öğretim devrimi Atatürk dönemiyle sınırlı kaldı. Atatürk, tarımla geçinen yoksul ve köylü bir millete o dönem içerisinde dil tarih fakültesini kuruyor. Tarih yapan bir milletiz dünya tarihini incelerken Türksüz olmazğ dedi. Cevizoğluğnun ğBir romancımız, bu ülkede 30 bin Kürt 150 bin Ermeni öldürüldü diyor. Ve batılı bu romancımıza büyük önem verdi. Bilimsellik ten uzak bu tezleri ileri üren bir anlayışa batı bu kadar önem veriyorsa sizin gibi bilim adamlar niye var?ğ sorusuna yanıt verirken ise, isim vermeden Orhan Pamukğa ağır eleştirilerde bulundu: ğTarih romancılığı tarihçilik değildir.. Tarihi roman yazan bir yazar cahil olmamalıdır... Bir tarihçi kadar tarihi bilmek zorundadır.. ürneğin Puşkin, yüzbaşı kızı romanı yazarken en az bir tarihçi kadar araştırmalar yapmıştır. 2 tane tarih kitabı okuyup tarihi roman yazılamaz... bizde tarih roman yazanların çok büyük okumalar yaptıklarını zannetmiyorum... Bunları yazan, değerlendiren insanlar, çok üst düzeyli insanlar değildir...ğ

Tüm padişah anaları yabancı değildi

Programda ğPadişah Analarığ adlı kitapta yazılanların sorulması üzerine ise, Ortaylı bu konuyla ilgili olarak ortaya atılan tezlerin bilimsellikten uzak olduğunu da ifade etti. Ortaylı, şunları söyledi: ğBu kitap garip bir milliyetçilik yapıyor, Osmanlı-Türk ayırımı yapıyor. Osmanlıya geçen devşirmeler, Türkleşme sürecinden geçmişlerdir. Ali Kemal Meramğın kim olduğunu tespit edemedim. Dış kaynaklı olduğu şüphesi var. Yazdıkları palavradır. Arşivlere dayanmaz. Tüm padişah anaları yabancı değildi. Kanuniğye kadar Türklük vardır. Yazdıkları hiçbir şey ifade etmez. Kültürel asimilasyon önemlidir. Osmanlılar, çok erkenden dış evlilikleri bırakmıştır. Ali Kemal Meramğın yazdıkları, okunması kolay kağıt yığınıdır. Kendisi meçhul birisidir. Başka eseri yoktur. Kimdir bu?.. Eserin yabancı menşeli olduğu söyleniyor. Tetkikten uzaktır. Tam palavraya açıktır.ğ Prof. Ortaylı, ğFatih Sultan Mehmetğin Hıristiyan olduğu iddiaları da vardırğ diyerek, bunu kesin bir dille yalanladı. Ortaylı, ğBu kesinlikle doğru değildir. Fatih, kesinlikle Müslümanğdı. İstanbulğun fethinde de Ulubatlı Hasan figürü vardırğ dedi.

Yeni üağ

----------

